

Is grad school valuable to an entrepreneur? - yatoomy
http://cs.illinois.edu/current-students/graduate-students/professional-masters-mcs
Considering this program, while I work or do my startup. I want to gain a formal engineering education to make a better product, and ultimately, a better product market fit.
======
yatoomy
Considering this professional masters in cs program, while working at an
enterprise software company or doing my own. I want to gain a formal
engineering education inorder to create a better product solution.

------
warrenmar
How are you going to hire your first 10 employees?

~~~
yatoomy
Mainly through my existing networks or other hiring tactics. I work with a
code school (12 week learn ruby front end yada yada) and probably focus on
their grads as well as colleagues in my program.

